# symptoms 7 dpo - am i mad????? (TMI for some)



## Hannah's Mom

Hi All!

I've been having some funny 'symptoms' and was hoping you all would be able to give me some guidance on whether they are VERY early pg symptoms (as the title said I'm only 7 dpo) or whether I am in fact going mad!!!!

Yesterday and today I've had what feel like a mix between af pains and ov pains - quite dull and going on and off.

I've also noticed that I've had different CM today, (sorry in advance for the TMI) it's kind of white, and sort of watery, looks a bit like body lotion lol not sticky or stretchy at all. 

I know its really early to be looking for any of this but you know how it is!!! Thanks in advance for the help!

x x x x


----------



## zimababy

Ok so i can't give you any advice but wanted to let you know I am having the exact same symptoms and I am 6dpo so no, your NOT going mad!!! x

Good luck hun and Im sending lots of babydust your way!!!


----------



## Kezzyboo

Hi Girls

I'm new to the site so not sure if I'm posting correctly!!

But I've been having some symptoms too and I'm only 4 DPO, I've been having slight cramps, boobs really sore and had nose bleed this morning and felt a bit out of sorts all day. Also been very emotional over the slightest thing . 


Sending lots of baby dust your way


----------



## zimababy

Kezzyboo said:


> Hi Girls
> 
> I'm new to the site so not sure if I'm posting correctly!!
> 
> But I've been having some symptoms too and I'm only 4 DPO, I've been having slight cramps, boobs really sore and had nose bleed this morning and felt a bit out of sorts all day. Also been very emotional over the slightest thing .
> 
> 
> Sending lots of baby dust your way

I too have been quite emmotional, I find myself not just crying by actually sobbing at all these trashy reality makeover shows! :rofl:


----------



## baby1moretime

Omg!! I think we have 3 new :bfp: on there way soon when you all testing girls? :hug:


----------



## baby1moretime

Omg!! I think we have 3 new :bfp: on the way when you all testing if :witch: dont arrive?? xox :hug::hug:


----------



## lisalou31

all sounds promising found this on one of the sights ...
My Early Pregnancy Symptoms:

1dpo: nothing
2dpo: creamy cm, skin break out
3dpo: creamy cm, slightly tender breasts
4dpo: creamy cm, slightly tender breasts, slight cramping, headache, diarrhea
5dpo: slightly tender breasts, slight cramping. Very vivid dreams last night. diarrhea, headache
6dpo: sticky cm
7dpo: dry cm, tender breasts are sore more to the edges. Pain seems to be sharp pain rather than an ache at around 5pm. By 11pm breasts feel bigger and sorer all over. Wave of exhaustion at 8pm - fell asleep! Very vivid dreams last night, gassy.
8dpo: creamy cm, gassy, temder breasts, increased appetitie.
9dpo: creamy cm, gassy, headache, fatigue, tender breasts. Very vivid dreams last night. Not craving sweet things as much as usual. Had to have arvo nap.
10dpo: more cm than last week, tender breasts and they feel huge!
11dpo: creamy cm, gassy, boobs still feel big and fairly sore. Cramps bad at times, dissapear at others. FAINT + PREGNANCY TEST!
12dpo: creamy cm, cramps, gassy, tender breasts. STRONGER BFP
13dpo: creamy cm, cramps, tender breasts. ANOTHER BFP
14dpo: creamy cm, cramps, tender breasts, gassy.

** headaches were unusual for me in 2WW - I usually only got them around ovulation.
** going off sweet things lasted until about 13weeks pregnancy!



dont think your going mad xx heres hoping you get you :bfp: soon :hug: :dust:


----------



## Hannah's Mom

Thanks to every1 for reafirming my sanity!!!! Feeling really emotional too, just had a really bad driving lesson and feel like crying lol x x x x x x


----------



## Hannah's Mom

going to try and hang on until af doesn't show until i test (hows that for pma lol) whether i stick to that is another matter lol how early do u all think I could test and get an accuratish result? x x x


----------



## sar35

hope this is it for you ladies xx


----------



## zimababy

Wow that would be nice if we all got BPF's!!! Itoo am not going to test until :witch: arrives.... well like Hannah's Mom, that's the plan but whether i stick to it is another story!!!

I heard that you can test 4 days before :witch: with clearblue but everyone is different so even if you got a BFN don't let it get you down wait till :witch: rears her ugly head!!

baby dust to us all!!

xxx


----------



## Hannah's Mom

that would be amazing if we all got our :bfp:'s this month! I'm really going to try to stick to not testing till af is late which for me would be the 30th - when is every1 elses due?

x x x x x x x x


----------



## crackle

Had cramping since last thursday but don't know if it's psychological!
Testing on the 29th (if i can wait that long!)
Need someone to wait with me!


----------



## Banshee

I promised myself I wasn't going to symptom spot this month but just had a jacket potato for dinner and it was horrible so I find myself wondering if the potato was just off or whether it is because my tastes have changed... Ho Hummm..... AF due on 29th so testing on 30th if :witch: doesn't get me... so another week of not symptom spotting :-=


:dust:


----------



## ohmybabybump.

hmm i'm having these same symptoms and i think i'm at 8 dpo now. i'm wondering if i'm going crazy as well lol


----------



## maratobe

im in the same boat...got all the symptoms and i dont want to test yet cause i dont want to be dissapointed but i think i will test by friday...AF is due thursday 
i wish us all luck and it would be great to get a BFP with everyone else!!


----------



## Hannah's Mom

I'll wait if you can crackle! I'm feeling the same as you maratobe, dont want to see a :bfn:!!! Even though my OH was trying to get me to take one earlier last night lol. It is so reasuring that there are so many of us with similar symptoms, I'm feeling so positive for us all this month girls!!!! 

Fingers Crossed and :hug: to all
x x x x


----------



## OULINA

hey ladies, 

can i jion? i am 7dpo and .....symptoms you said?...:rofl::rofl:

yea right i got no symptoms what so ever...:cry:

but lets not think negative right..?....maybe i am having one of those no symptoms pregnancy..?:blush:

i am thinking on testing friday 10dpo with a early hpt that says you can test at 5dpo....even though i have a feeling it gonna be :bfn:...oh well 

lots and lots of :dust::dust::dust: to all!!


----------



## Hannah's Mom

Hey Oulina! Dont worry about the no symptoms - will just make it an even nicer surprise when you get your :bfp:, where do u get the tests that you mentioned? Is it those First Response ones?

x x x x x x x


----------



## OULINA

no they are called selfclear i think they are probably greek type cz when you goggle it all the sites are greek... i have no idea if they are any good i just know that they showed positive at 11dpo with my son so...i am trying them again...

good luck to all :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Hannah's Mom

Thanks Oulina will have to look out for them! Got another symptom to throw into the pot!!! I have got KILLER heartburn, and felt a bit sicky this morning - again could be totally unrelated but hoping not!!! 

How is every1 else today?

x x x x x


----------



## OULINA

8dpo... i had 1 hour of weird feelings....7:00am i started having right sided pains that lasted for a good almost 35 min then went to my left for a little while and then i started feeling something in the middle :dohh: ..?:witch:?maybe...:cry:
i didn't like the right sided pain though it doesnt sound right right? i think at 8dpo if there is anything to be felt it should be only in the middle right?
now i am worried!!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Hannah's Mom

well i hope not! Im getting most of the 'pain' in the middle but still getting the pains on the right, I'm feeling so positive about this month (dont know why lol) I was so tempted to test yesterday but was to scared lol dont think I could stand to see a bfn!!! 
x x x x x x


----------



## OULINA

omg !!!omg!!!! 8dpo 1:30pm i felt a deep pinch kinda right but middle too and then again the same deep pinch 10 min. latter ...

[-o&lt;i hope its a good sign[-o&lt;

i cant wait 2 more days till testing i will be 10dpo... i hope i get a bfp

how is everyone doing today?

:dust::dust::dust:to all !!


----------



## HayleyJJ

hannahs mum its defo ur month i had heartburn from 5dpo and never ever get it im feeling really positive for you xxxx keep me posted


----------



## Hannah's Mom

hey ladies!!! couldn't stand the wait, went out and got a couple of tests at dinner time! The first one was a lloyds pharmacy own brand and got the faintest of faint 2nd line, but it is defo there, then did a cb digital and it said.......... pregnant 1-2 weeks!!!! I'm over the moon, cant wait to read that all you girls have got yours aswel, i just really hope im not imagining it lol


----------



## OULINA

Hannah's Mom!!!!!!! omg !!!!omg !!!!!

:hugs: wow!! i am sooooo happy for you!!!!! 

:yipee: congratulations hunny!:yipee:


----------



## Hannah's Mom

aw thanks hun! i told u i had a positive feeling this month!!!! The only thing that could make this better is if you are all next with your :bfp:'s!!!!!

Fingers crossed for every1
x x x x x x


----------



## chele

congrats hun and ur only 9 dpo!!! that's fab news - good news for all of us with cramps!!!


----------

